# 2003 Prowler Lynx water damage



## parseneault (Sep 13, 2008)

While camping last week, I was approached by a fellow 2003 Prowler Lynx owner. He asked me if I had had my water damage repaired yet due to a wheel well leak. I had never met this man before and asked him to explain. He said he and his wife have the same model and had to have approximately 6 inches cut off all the way around their trailer and had to have the entire floor ripped out and repaired due to a wheel well leak. He said that it is a common problem in this model and that there is a class action lawsuit against Fleetwood because of this issue. Well, my unit does have water damage and I have searched high and low trying to find the source of the leak. I have never felt wet carpeting or linoleum and have had no luck finding where the water is coming from. This man said that is exactly what happened with his. 

Needless to say, I have been trying to find information about this problem and the lawsuit. I love my unit and would like to get the problem fixed, but if there is a common issue and a lawsuit over this issue, I certainly want to be aware of it before I pay $$$ to get it fixed on my own. Anyone out there know anything about this? Thanks!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: 2003 Prowler Lynx water damage

Haven't we seen this before?  

Sorry, but if no one responded to your earlier post, we probably don't know anything about it.  I am not a Fleetwood dealer, but have not heard anything.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: 2003 Prowler Lynx water damage

Did the fellow camper not tell you how to get in on the lawsuit?  try to locate who he is and get the info.  Might also try the BBB.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: 2003 Prowler Lynx water damage

Might try searching this site http://classaction.findlaw.com/recall/mv/nhtsa1/files/1998/pr100698.html


----------



## parseneault (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: 2003 Prowler Lynx water damage

He said to check www.fleetwoodrv.com, which I did, but there's no information there.  I will check the BBB and also the class action lawsuit link you provided.  Thank you for your help!


----------

